# Can't download drivers with new Windows 8.1 installation



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just formatted my PC and installed Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit but I can't seem to install any drivers, other than the graphics ones. Whenever I try it says "Your computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing this software". I've tried chipset, LAN and USB 3.0 which all have the same result.

I went onto the Asus website and tried downloading from this page here:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8Z68-V

Am I doing something dumb here? I have no idea what's going wrong...

Thanks for any help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just for clarification - did you build the computer or is it from a major manufacture (oem)r? If oem, exactly what model?


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

I built it 2 years ago and had Windows 7 64 bit Professional running fine, here are the specs:

i5 2500k
P8Z68-V
Corsair AX-750
Asus Direct Cu II GTx 570
Mushkin 2 x 4GB 
Seagate 1TB


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It may be worth reinstalling Win 7 and then running the Upgrade Assistant to check for compatibility.


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

For some reason all drivers can now be installed fine apart from the chipset one. Any ideas?

Based on the minimum specs I'd say I'm fine in that regard:
Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2 (more info)
RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know which site you are attempting the chipset download from but ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 doesn't list any Win 8 drivers and running the Upgrade Assistant may have picked up on this if that is the reason for its failure.

Perhaps contacting ASUS for advice would be an option - or even running the Upgrade Assistant ?

Edit - Just wondering if Intel's auto detect would provide the driver Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh I see now, there is one download listed under Chipset for Windows 8.1 on the Asus website but it's only the Management Enterprise Interface rather than actual drivers.

I'll contact Asus and post back


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did the auto detect not find anything and have you run the Update Assistant to see what that reports ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

After another look around , came across ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8Z68-V LE which may do the job, but it could depend on the full model number/variation of the card.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

ASUS Service | North America
That is a chipset driver, its just new terminology.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> ASUS Service | North America
> That is a chipset driver, its just new terminology.


 That's the one tried from Post#1 but wouldn't install.


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> ASUS Service | North America
> That is a chipset driver, its just new terminology.


Okay thanks for letting me know, it still won't install however.

The LE version driver gives an unsupported hardware error


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

So here's the response from Asus:

"Dear Sir/Madam,
Thank you for contacting ASUS Service Care.
There is no chipset driver for the model. Under list, it is Intel Management Engine Interface, it is not chipset driver. 
Please kindly note, we don't officially support win8.1 on the motherboard.
You could refer to following link.
ASUS Windows 8.1 - Ready Motherboard : Get you Onboard
If you want to use win8.1, you could try to find some public version drivers on Internet by yourself.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you. 
Thanks!
Wish you a nice day!
Best regards,
"

So I guess I pretty much can't do anything :/ couldn't find any online.

What are the downsides of not having the chipset drivers installed?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you dont install the drivers parts of your system wont work like usb or the ethernet port etc etc. If you go to device manager and see any yellow exclamation points next to something or red x then that device wont work properly or at all.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you try the Intel auto detect from my Post#6 to see if it had anything ?


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> if you dont install the drivers parts of your system wont work like usb or the ethernet port etc etc. If you go to device manager and see any yellow exclamation points next to something or red x then that device wont work properly or at all.


Completely missed that sorry. This is what I got from it:

Graphics Driver
Product Detected NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
Current Driver Installed 9.18.13.3165
This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility (Chipset INF)
Product Detected	
Current Version Installed	
This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>
Audio Driver for Intel Desktop Board
Product Detected Realtek High Definition Audio
Current Driver Installed 6.0.1.7023
This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>
Wireless Networking (WiFi)
Product Detected	
Current Driver Installed	
This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>
Wired Networking (Newer Driver Available)
Product Detected	Intel(R) 82579V based Network Controller(OEM)
Current Driver Installed 12.9.15.0
Newer Driver Available: 12.10.28.0 Download Now
File Size: 34 KB
Detailed Driver Description & Driver Documentation


So I updated that network one, which worked fine. A bit confused about the others though, the graphics and audio are the latest versions from Nvidia and Asus.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I had this happen once before and went to the Intel website and used the auto update and Intel had a chipset driver for the board,
Intel® Driver Update Utility

If this doesn't work and you can try manually at Intel as well, I think I would agree you have to go back to Windows 7 because your system is never going to run right without a chipset driver and if Asus is correct that they don't support the board well that is another reason to upgrade the board or go back to Windows 7. My issue was also with an Asus board and its one of the reasons I now avoid them again as I used to. I also had way too many of their boards that were bad though no one here agrees with me but I would bet the more of these issues occur, the more they will agree sooner or later as this just is wrong to happen.


----------

